# Returning to the dictionary after visiting the forum



## Walter Wilde

One thing that does annoy me about wordreference.com, as wonderful as it is, is that when I click on a link to visit the forum and then return to the dictionary, the original dictionary page always scrolls back to the very top, causing me to have to tediously scroll down to where I was in the forum entries list.  Often I want to examine several different forum threads and this is an irritating interuption in the process.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Why don't you simply open the forum page in a new tab?


----------



## Walter Wilde

I reach the forum page by clicking on the forum link (for a specific word reference) in the dictionary. It would be even more cumbersome to do it in a separate tab.


----------



## Nunty

Walter, I use Firefox on a PC. To open the link in a new page, I just right click on it and then left click on "Open in New Tab". Not at all cumbersome.


----------



## Flaminius

Or you can just click the link while pressing down the Ctrl key.


----------



## Walter Wilde

To tell the truth, I had forgotten about the control-click.  Should do the trick.  Thanks.


----------



## mkellogg

The problem is...the focus is set to go to the search box (at the top) when the page loads.  Normally it is good - it allows you to quickly look up another term, but it can be a pain if you are reloading the page (after having scrolled down) as you are doing. I'm not sure how I can fix this problem, but I'll look into it.


----------



## Josh_

Or, if you are using Firefox and you have a mouse with one of those middle buttons that you can scroll with, you can just click on it and a new tab is opened up automatically.


----------



## Walter Wilde

> The problem is...the focus is set to go to the search box (at the top) when the page loads. Normally it is good - it allows you to quickly look up another term, but it can be a pain if you are reloading the page (after having scrolled down) as you are doing. I'm not sure how I can fix this problem, but I'll look into it.


 
To tell the truth, whenever I scroll down in the dictionary entry page and decide to look up another word, I automatically scroll back up to the search field, never having noticed that focus was automatically set to that field. I suspect that this may be the norm for all except power users who know the page intimately. If so, it may be more useful "on average" to leave out the automatic "set focus." I see that IE does try to restore the previous location before being redirected back to the top of the page. It's a judgement call. 

I must say, I'm very impressed with the programming that has gone into this site. You are absolutely to be congratulated. And thanked.


----------

